# Toro Single Stage Can't Handle Heavy Snow???



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just putting this much argued myth to bed right now.:salute:
This is 15-20" of drifted/street plowed in snow that sat for 12Hrs on this sidewalk before being attended to by me. This was some densely packed snow.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice job !!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow, now we all can sell our sidewalk equipment and use a single stage.

Nice work....
Looks like some fresh snow to me?

But around here they use salt,
Then in 3 to 4 days of cold weather the city comes back and benches back the berms
Leaving frozen chunks of crap behind.

Do I buy 2 snow blowers on just one?
And the one can do both situations faster.

Ps is the front of that blower is 24" or 12" tall or less?


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

SnoFarmer;1946775 said:


> Wow, now we all can sell our sidewalk equipment and use a single stage.
> 
> Nice work....
> Looks like some fresh snow to me?
> ...


SnoFarmer,

A Toro single stage will have problems and not do you well with the chunks of snow. However I do agree with the orginal poster that for a single stage snowblower I wouldn't trade my TORO for anything else. Blows a 12" plus of snow with ease and keeps asking for more. I don't remember exact but I want to say is 12-14" or so in the front of the blower.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

thelettuceman;1946767 said:


> Nice job !!!!


Thanks.



SnoFarmer;1946775 said:


> Wow, now we all can sell our sidewalk equipment and use a single stage.
> 
> Looks like some fresh snow to me?
> 
> ...


:laughing: You can do whatever you want zippy.
The ring on the bottom of the chute is at 15". Honestly, there were places on that walk where I piled snow 3' high out of necessity to get it out of the way. The handles of that blower were my drift cutters. I might take a picture of that just to shut you up, but maybe that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

WIPensFan;1946795 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> :laughing: You can do whatever you want zippy.
> The ring on the bottom of the chute is at 15". Honestly, there were places on that walk where I piled snow 3' high out of necessity to get it out of the way. The handles of that blower were my drift cutters. I might take a picture of that just to shut you up, but maybe that's just wishful thinking.


:laughing:
Thanks for the permission pinhead.
A bit defensive....

So no, your single stage cant do the frozen snow only freshly fallen snow.

I want to see it effectually remove the frozen crap the city plows up like i pictured, not that fresh show.

Efficiency, or do you get paid by the hr?

I guess, now every one can sell their tracked sidewalk machines and just use a single stage.
thanks.:laughing:

No one said they dont work but it's no myth that they are not up to clearing city-sidewalks of the type of crud
most of us see .

enjoy your blower...

singel stage VS 2 stage and that bank of snow even looks a bit soft....
and a woman is running the 2 stage,


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

What model toro is that being used?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah the Toro's are really good blowers. I actually sold my 2 stage after using the Toro's. When being paid to do sidewalks your generally fired if it takes you long enough to get frozen chunks that big in the snow.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

sledneck24x;1946824 said:


> What model toro is that being used?


Power Clear 621 QZR I believe that's what they were called. It's a 2010 2 stroke which they don't make anymore. 21" cutting width. 141cc engine. Now they are 212cc 4 strokes.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.toro.com/home/cgi-bin/selcsnow.cgi
http://www.toro.com/en-us/homeowner/snow-blowers/single-stage/Pages/default.aspx

toro doesn't recommend a single stage for over 9"
humm but what do they know?

hey if your happy with it. 
fine.
Your single stage will not clear the frozen chunks most of us see.

have fun.

someone tell tell them they can do the same with a single stage....
its a myth you need ........


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

WIPensFan;1946757 said:


> Just putting this much argued myth to bed right now.:salute:
> This is 15-20" of drifted/street plowed in snow that sat for 12Hrs on this sidewalk before being attended to by me. This was some densely packed snow.


Nice job.

How far were you able to throw it?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1946775 said:


> Wow, now we all can sell our sidewalk equipment and use a single stage.
> 
> Nice work....
> Looks like some fresh snow to me?
> ...


So let's see the after picture when you were done clearing the area shown with your 2 stage blower. He is just showing that single stages can move a lot of snow. No need to get riled up about it. If it works well for him, great.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Advantage;1946914 said:


> So let's see the after picture when you were done clearing the area shown with your 2 stage blower. He is just showing that single stages can move a lot of snow. No need to get riled up about it. If it works well for him, great.


we haven't chated in a while.
sorry no pics for the competition.
Ill let that independent vid speak for me.
As i could be biased.

naw, he said.



WIPensFan;1946757 said:


> _Just putting this much argued myth to bed right now._:salute:


and i did say.... 


SnoFarmer;1946775 said:


> Nice work....
> Looks like some fresh snow to me?


It's no myth that it will not be the best choice for most of us.
so, lets not kid ourselves

Other that taking a shot at me do you have anything to move the thread along?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm not taking shots, simply wondering why it means so much to you to be right in this argument? There is no right or wrong here. What works for one person/situation might not work for another. It is the reason we own both types of blowers and other types of sidewalk equipment. Each has its place.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Advantage;1946935 said:


> I'm not taking shots, simply wondering *why it* *means so much to you to be right in this argument?* There is no right or wrong here. What works for one person/situation might not work for another. It is the reason we own both types of blowers and other types of sidewalk equipment. Each has its place.


You must be new around here LOL

I agree with what you're saying. There's no one single piece of equipment that is perfect for everyone's situation. My Toro single stages have completely replaced my 2 stage blowers. They have yet to meet their match during any of the dozens of events they've been put up against.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

CityGuy;1946905 said:


> Nice job.
> 
> How far were you able to throw it?


Thanks, i would say that snow could go 20-25' if the chute is directed at the right angle. I usually don't go that far with it though.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Camden;1946943 said:


> *You must be new around here LOL*
> 
> I agree with what you're saying. There's no one single piece of equipment that is perfect for everyone's situation. My Toro single stages have completely replaced my 2 stage blowers. They have yet to meet their match during any of the dozens of events they've been put up against.


Haha! I know............


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

SnoFarmer;1946868 said:


> http://www.toro.com/home/cgi-bin/selcsnow.cgi
> http://www.toro.com/en-us/homeowner/snow-blowers/single-stage/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> toro doesn't recommend a single stage for over 9"
> ...


They know how to sell more expensive snowblowers because we had 12" of sniw here and it was 37 degrees when it started and my toro handled everything I threw at it with ease.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Advantage;1946935 said:


> I'm not taking shots, simply wondering why it means so much to you to be right in this argument? There is no right or wrong here. What works for one person/situation might not work for another. It is the reason we own both types of blowers and other types of sidewalk equipment. Each has its place.


Maybe it's the title of the thread.

That is exactly what my posts are testing to point out.
One even has a blower on a loader in it.

You own both great but some are chiming in saying things like Camden is " my single stages have completely replaced my 2 stages......"

Will a single stage do it all no.
Are there times a single stage can be faster, sure .

But is a myth that the single stage can do what a 2 stage can.

what happens when you have the real life conditions we see,
the frozen chunks that most will in counter while doing sidewalks and all you have is a single stage?

Not all of us will buy 3-4 different sidewalk machines for all conditions.
So for most a2 stage first is a good idea and then get a single for the light stuff. And Or use your 2 stage as it will clear the light stuff also.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1947068 said:


> Maybe it's the title of the thread.
> 
> That is exactly what my posts are testing to point out.
> One even has a blower on a loader in it.
> ...


The title of the thread is the myth that single stage blowers can't handle heavy snow...not: a single stage can do what a 2 stage can. That videos you posted are a joke! The guy isn't even trying, it was good for a laugh though. Did you really believe that??
You and many others can use the 2 stage blowers, I have nothing against them. There are always a handful of people on Plowsite wondering if these little blowers really work in heavy snow, I'm just showing them they do.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

About 14seconds into this video Toro says "A foot of snow"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qISNmwksAqQ#t=18

I run a Honda SS and I'm pretty amazed with what it can for being a light compact machine. 
For deep snow I have a old Gravely with a 36" 2stage hanging off the front, it's a beast and I use a trailer to haul it around.


----------



## OPIWS (Sep 13, 2014)

WIPensFan;1947142 said:


> The title of the thread is the myth that single stage blowers can't handle heavy snow...not: a single stage can do what a 2 stage can. That videos you posted are a joke! The guy isn't even trying, it was good for a laugh though. Did you really believe that??
> You and many others can use the 2 stage blowers, I have nothing against them. There are always a handful of people on Plowsite wondering if these little blowers really work in heavy snow, I'm just showing them they do.


These blowers are by far the most productive and reliable on the market. Anyone with real experience will already know this and also know that a walk behind 2 stage will not go through the frozen boulder pile in the picture that the confused one posted.

I like the 2-strokes and wish they still made them. The only things I don't like about the 4-strokes are, they leak oil if the are tipped back loading or transporting them, they rattle bolts loose quit often, and they wear out paddles quit rapidly. But, they still do really well for us.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

bought two of these and now the guys fight over them. I cant believe how productive they are. they are great for anything under 8" which is most of the time. I still have my big machines but they just don't get the use like they used to


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I've used them too, for what they are it darn sure beats shoveling. Very efficient little units.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I use mine to cut 3' drifts, throw super heavy slush and clear the city windrows pretty regularly. We push it faster than it pulls it's self all night and The sides of my walks have been taller than my 621 for a bit now and it doesn't complain it's all in chute positioning.
Using those Kage paddles this year and it's even better.... mostly.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I use the Toro Powerlights - too bad they are not made anymore, only 36 lbs.
If that will not do it I have a Toro 2450.
And if all else fails I will use the 2 stage - Have not used it for two years! Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1947142 said:


> The title of the thread is the myth that single stage blowers can't handle heavy snow...not: a single stage can do what a 2 stage can. That videos you posted are a joke! The guy isn't even trying, it was good for a laugh though. Did you really believe that??
> You and many others can use the 2 stage blowers, I have nothing against them. There are always a handful of people on Plowsite wondering if these little blowers really work in heavy snow, I'm just showing them they do.


I know the single stage can handle deep snow even wet deep snow We had 12'' wet snow first of Feb .
I carry a 418 Toro 10'' mouth. I was cleaning shopping cart holders with it and it was rolling over the top.
First past is the hardest after that gets easier.
My Son packs a 621 and that thing will eat the snow that same storm of 12'' 
it didn't slow it down. At one my small Complex's , he was lapping me 
All mine are the 4 stroke models.


----------



## OPIWS (Sep 13, 2014)

potskie;1961988 said:


> I use mine to cut 3' drifts, throw super heavy slush and clear the city windrows pretty regularly. We push it faster than it pulls it's self all night and The sides of my walks have been taller than my 621 for a bit now and it doesn't complain it's all in chute positioning.
> Using those Kage paddles this year and it's even better.... mostly.


Hey potskie,

Is there something you don't like about the Kage paddles? Please share your opinions about them.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been using my new 721 commercial. Im floored by how amazing this thing is. If youre only dealing with snow, and the suface is flat, and not full of ice chunks or surface deviations, it outperforms any snow blower ive ever used, including my new 928. Wont work with road plowed in ice chunks, but on virgin snow, its amazing, and i wish i bought one years ago


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1962453 said:


> I have been using my new 721 commercial. Im floored by how amazing this thing is. If youre only dealing with snow, and the suface is flat, and not full of ice chunks or surface deviations, it outperforms any snow blower ive ever used, including my new 928. Wont work with road plowed in ice chunks, but on virgin snow, its amazing, and i wish i bought one years ago


years ago they would be the junk 2 strokes I tried one.
I know gets closer to spring time HD will put there 721 on sale I will add it to my 418 and 621.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1962511 said:


> years ago they would be the junk 2 strokes I tried one.
> I know gets closer to spring time HD will put there 721 on sale I will add it to my 418 and 621.


Antler, the 2 strokes were not junk, I did a hell of a lotta walks with those for many years, and I still have 3 of the newer ones(4 yrs old ). Granted the design changes to the scraper bar and quick chute are better than the old versions.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

I can sing praises as well, same stuff just fine


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Maybe sometime next week, I'll be test-driving a 721QZR. Going to cut a path on the back deck so I can yank some snow off the roof.

I'm not sure what we've got for accumulation back there now, but I think it's at least 24". Even if I end up chopping the drifts into a more manageable size and feeding it to the Toro, it'll probably beat hell out of scooping up the snow with a shovel and heaving it into the back yard.

Good or bad results, I might post some pics. "Film at eleven."


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1962609 said:


> Antler, the 2 strokes were not junk, I did a hell of a lotta walks with those for many years, and I still have 3 of the newer ones(4 yrs old ). Granted the design changes to the scraper bar and quick chute are better than the old versions.


Sorry one I had was I thought it was under powered. My sidewalk guy hated it, he would never use it didn't like slush or heavy wet snow few times I ran it, I didn't like it. I didn't think I would buy one again till I ran a home owners 418 to clean there patio off. That same day I bought one then bought a 621.
They go on sale this spring I'm going pick up a 721

And maybe the new design is the key, if so I like the new design over the old ones. I only had that old one for one winter. Then I sent it down the road.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Antlerart06;1962511 said:


> years ago they would be the junk 2 strokes I tried one.
> I know gets closer to spring time HD will put there 721 on sale I will add it to my 418 and 621.


Here's mine...

http://www.toro.com/en-us/Professio....aspx?pid=Power-Clear-Commercial-721R-C-38751

Awesome machine... for snow...


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

maxwellp;1962049 said:


> I use the Toro Powerlights - too bad they are not made anymore, only 36 lbs.
> If that will not do it I have a Toro 2450.
> And if all else fails I will use the 2 stage - Have not used it for two years! Thumbs Up


This is essentially my setup. I love the toro powerlite. I've used several single stage and this is an amazing machine. I assume the bigger power curves work just as well. However, I like the light weight of the toro powerlite.

Now you are mister snazzy with hydro and tracks(sweet machine)!!! I'd putmy Ariens against just about any of the competition (comparative models) and would think it would hold it's own. Ariens 9526DLE. (Disclaimer: I've actually never used a Honda).

I've used/tried several brands and found these two types that seem to work flawless. (With this said, my quad does the work in a fraction of the time of either blower. Now if the snow cans just be pushed to the side, the quad is useless and blowers need to be used). It's all in the right tool for the job / condition.

95% of the time he Ariens sits cause the toro does such a great job. 5% a single stage just can't do what the big dog can.

The old 2 stroke are absolutely great but they usually ran into a major problem. It was operator error that caused the problems.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1964162 said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> http://www.toro.com/en-us/Professio....aspx?pid=Power-Clear-Commercial-721R-C-38751
> 
> Awesome machine... for snow...


Yep next one going buy come the spring sale. 621 I think is a horse I know the 721 will be better.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

we dont get fluffly snow all the time i keep my two stage for now


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

OPIWS;1962438 said:


> Hey potskie,
> 
> Is there something you don't like about the Kage paddles? Please share your opinions about them.


Sorry just saw this, I'm finding they don't grab the ground as much to pull the blower along like the factory ones do so you are pushing it even more. I'm also not finding the advertised paddle life to be accurate. It is longer but only seems to be 50% to 75% not 400%. I haven't totally worn out the set I have now but they are darn close and they have only been on there about 50% longer than the factory ones usually last.


----------

